# How do you get that bamboo scent out of a bamboo steamer?



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

Weird question, I know, but my wife asked if I could make siu mai that didn't have bamboo flavoring from the steamer. My steamer is about two years old, I've used it 10-15 times. The bamboo scent it leaves behind isn't obnoxious to me. Others might even like it. But I'm trying to make my main customer happy.

That bamboo scent hasn't been on any dim sum I've had at dim sum parlors. Maybe my steamer is still "new"? What do you have to do, boil the thing for a while?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

You answered your question a little.

If you soak your steamer in vinegar,salt and hot water for an hour,then boil it for 15 minutes this will do the trick
Happy steaming


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I gave up using my steamer for that very reason. Then somebody used it over a pan that was a bit too small and singed the edge. Now everything tastes of burned bamboo. I think I'll get a new one and "season" it properly. Thanks CC and thanks Live_to_cook for asking.

Jock


----------



## chefpoullet (Feb 18, 2021)

live_to_cook said:


> Weird question, I know, but my wife asked if I could make siu mai that didn't have bamboo flavoring from the steamer. My steamer is about two years old, I've used it 10-15 times. The bamboo scent it leaves behind isn't obnoxious to me. Others might even like it. But I'm trying to make my main customer happy.
> 
> That bamboo scent hasn't been on any dim sum I've had at dim sum parlors. Maybe my steamer is still "new"? What do you have to do, boil the thing for a while?


----------



## chefpoullet (Feb 18, 2021)

That pungent smell especially emanating from lid when brand new can be gotten rid of this way with 100% efficacy.
Soak in med hot water for about 30 min. Then, steam with nothing in it for 30 min. Finally allow to dry till almost 80% dry. Then, spray completely with white vinegar. Allow to dry overnight, that should completely obliterate any bamboo scent. It must be drenched in white vinegar with spray, don’t rinse off, allow steamer to dry.


----------

